# AM I TH EONLY ONE???



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Funny you should ask, guess where I just got home from? Looking and touching and seeing everything that I have looked at so many times, I should know by memory.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very very funny. Although I am at work right now I will be heading out to my local store after work. Not that I need anything just want to play. Gee we must all be sick. LOL


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG, I so know what you mean. Just say a scarf pattern, so appealing to me, but what, no yarn in stash that will work so itching to get to store to look, just look mind you..... Not that I need another project, already have about 3 or 4 set up with pattern and yarn just waiting for me to pick one to start....


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

mom25 said:


> LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D


At least we are not in the car on the way to Vegas. I think of it more as an obsession, maybe we could give it a name OYD, obsessive yarn disorder. We could start a club of YDA, yarn disorder anonymous, we could meet once a week at the lys.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :XD:


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


I agree. Now that made me feel a whole lot better! I most certainly have OYD. I love the idea of the club. I may have to start a local chapter here. :thumbup:


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


Isn't that kind of like gamblers meeting at the casino??? I am in.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just thinking the same thing! I want to go shopping! I have three projects going and don't feel like working on any of them. I won't allow myself to start the next project till I finish my last sock, but just can't get in the mood to finish it. I like to knit, but after spending a few hours on line and bidding on several lots of needles and yarn (I won one bid on a set of bamboo needles!) I was thinking "I like buying the yarn so much better than the actual knitting!


----------



## waterdragon (Aug 4, 2012)

No you are not. I go to stimulate my imagination and look through new books. To see all the colors. Most of the time I do just look but not always. Love craft shows for the same reason.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its the thrill of victory and the agony of picking the pattern


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
I just love my new family on KP!! Thanks everyone! )


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry about all the typos....I just get so excited that my fingers can't keep up with my brain!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.

To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mom25 said:


> I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
> I just love my new family on KP!! Thanks everyone! )


What kind of eyelash yarn, maybe something to use for a bear. I don't go to the stores, but I think a friend has one of those stores near her, I will have to ask. Not that I need yarn.


----------



## waterdragon (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think this is a sickness unless you have to have what you see, and can't control the impulse at least some of the time. It can become OCD Obsessive Compulsive Disorder or even Hoarding. I don't know anyone who sews or does needlework who doesn't collect patterns, fabric, or yarn, thread. Needleworkers are that Needle workers and artists. You have to have something in order to create after all we aren't naked. We are also hungry to learn new things. If we weren't we would still be primitave. We tend to be perfectionist as well, why else would you rip out everything you spent hours working on because you found a mistake. I'd rather be doing needlework than playing video games and nothing else. Anything can become an obsession. Most people can live with this one though as they always seem to want you to make them one. Right?


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.
> 
> To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born![/quote
> 
> I do love to knit and do it every day. The problem is that I can 't sit and knit all day or I get very sleepy. I have been making hats and mittens for our local homeless shelter. But every now and then I just get an itch to go out! I usually do end up meeting people in the LYS that I enjoy talking with. I may take your suggestion and maybe go to a park and sit and knit when the weather gets cooler. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

t


mombr4 said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
> ...


The label says, The Perfect Knit Glitter knitting yarn ...100% Polyester, 35 gr. per ball. It is made in China. It's a very pretty golden color. Maybe a bear would be nice. Would I knit it with just the eyelash or add another yarn to it?
Thanks, 
Lee


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mom25 said:


> t
> 
> 
> mombr4 said:
> ...


I have not tried a bear with a fuzzy yarn, but from what I have read they use just the eyelash yarn. 35gm ball, that doesn't seem like much yardage. I just realized you can't convert gm to yards since one is weight and one is length. does it say anywhere how many yards. I'm wondering if I should bother her to look there for this yarn. Don't know how far the store is from her.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Y


waterdragon said:


> I don't think this is a sickness unless you have to have what you see, and can't control the impulse at least some of the time. It can become OCD Obsessive Compulsive Disorder or even Hoarding. I don't know anyone who sews or does needlework who doesn't collect patterns, fabric, or yarn, thread. Needleworkers are that Needle workers and artists. You have to have something in order to create after all we aren't naked. We are also hungry to learn new things. If we weren't we would still be primitave. We tend to be perfectionist as well, why else would you rip out everything you spent hours working on because you found a mistake. I'd rather be doing needlework than playing video games and nothing else. Anything can become an obsession. Most people can live with this one though as they always seem to want you to make them one. Right?


You are absolutely right.... I am a perfectionist, but I definitely am not a hoarder and can control myself unless there is a bargain that is just too good to pass up. I also sew and make jewelry. I love to craft and like you said love to learn new things. 
Lee


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

The desire to create new things was borne of necessity not of desire....everything we make was needed and made because of that need....(with the exception of the peter warmer!!) That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Fibers were originally weaved together from all kinds of plants and hair to make stronger and more durable fibers, those fibers were made into fabric or yarn and from there knitting, crocheting and sewing was born. When someone says to me, when did you start knitting, isn't that for old ladies? I tell them that we as inhabitants of the plaet earth have been playing with sticks and string since our ancestors lived in caves...so it is not new by any means and maybe in their family old ladies knit, but in my world, everyone knits!! We always see something we would like to make, may have the pattern but the way thtat things go, when it's new and popular if you don't get the yarn, then they don't make it anymore and then you are out of luck and wishing you had instead of being happy you did. As long as you aren't bankrupting yourself or causing problems with your yarn stash, if this is the worst thing you do to make you happy, go for it. There are far more that spend their days being high on drugs, drunk on alcohol, gambling etc. I don't know anyone that has neglected their family or bankrupted them because of knitting. If you think it's getting out of hand, talk to the rest of us here. Until you are calling in sick every day and missing work so you can spend the days trolling LYS's and craft stores, then I don't think you have a problem =)


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > t
> ...


It does not say how many yards. It is small. I would estimate that it is probably about half the size of an average ball of eylash yarn. I really am not sure. It does say to hand wash, lay falt to dry or dry clean.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> The desire to create new things was borne of necessity not of desire....everything we make was needed and made because of that need....(with the exception of the peter warmer!!) That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Fibers were originally weaved together from all kinds of plants and hair to make stronger and more durable fibers, those fibers were made into fabric or yarn and from there knitting, crocheting and sewing was born. When someone says to me, when did you start knitting, isn't that for old ladies? I tell them that we as inhabitants of the plaet earth have been playing with sticks and string since our ancestors lived in caves...so it is not new by any means and maybe in their family old ladies knit, but in my world, everyone knits!! We always see something we would like to make, may have the pattern but the way thtat things go, when it's new and popular if you don't get the yarn, then they don't make it anymore and then you are out of luck and wishing you had instead of being happy you did. As long as you aren't bankrupting yourself or causing problems with your yarn stash, if this is the worst thing you do to make you happy, go for it. There are far more that spend their days being high on drugs, drunk on alcohol, gambling etc. I don't know anyone that has neglected their family or bankrupted them because of knitting. If you think it's getting out of hand, talk to the rest of us here. Until you are calling in sick every day and missing work so you can spend the days trolling LYS's and craft stores, then I don't think you have a problem =)


You are most wise, Ms. Tess. Everything I make is needed and wanted by me or someone else. I have not bankrupted or neglected my family, or my home because of my "habit." They all encourage me...including my DH!! There have been times that I bought a pattern and when ready to knit it the yarn had been discontinued. You are right again. My stash is small in comparison to some of my friends!
I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock: 
I will remember your very wise words next time I am asked about when I started knitting. 
Thanks, 
Lee P.S. I love your name.... My eldest daughter's name is Tessa. :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mom25 said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


Thanks for the information, that is a small ball.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Funny, I haven't seen you as I wander about. Oh some yarn just feels yummy. And no, you are not alone. But maybe we need name tags so we can recognize each other LOL.
Now for the typo's PLEASE!! The typo/spelling police were here last week. Shheeeessshhhh give me a break. We have more to be concerned about than a silly typo, So you just stay here and keep posting.
See ya in the yarn aisle real soon.
Linda


mom25 said:


> Sorry about all the typos....I just get so excited that my fingers can't keep up with my brain!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your not alone.. I get my creative juices flowing by looking through Knitting web sites and by organizing my stash, and patterns... I have been down with the flu for the last week... and today I felt good enough to organize my printed patterns.. Oh my gosh I had no idea I had so many... I loved it though. I was able to see just how many projects I have made over the last 20 months.. pretty good... for a beginner.. I guess I can call myself a intermediat now... LOL And the best part is I have so many more to do.. plus several magazines to choose patterns from... I think we need to use what we have.. love what we buy and not let any of it go to waste.. I personally think everyone needs a good stash buster every few years just so we can enjoy all the new fibers that seem to be coming out all the time.. last week I was on the floor of my LYS and the owner came around the corner.. I looked up and said I just came in to play... LOL she laughed and I did find some wonderful yarn I NEEDED I try to stay away if I don't need anything.. LOL


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


No...not alone...I have more yarn that I will ever use...but seem to always find more to buy...


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


Or maybe name it Yarn Associative Disorder Anonymous and call it YADA.

::grin::

Nancy


----------



## waterdragon (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems to me you are a normal needleworker. I have found looking at things like patterns, etc on ebay works pretty well. If I really think I like them then I put them in my watch list. It allows me time to really consider the purchase and money available for it. If it sells before I decide so be it. Saves gas money. I use the printer to print off any books that look interesting and then look for bargains on the books or patterns I find. Lately I have been looking for civil war reproduction fabric this way. Give it a try the next time you feel the urge to go in a store.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Quilter Pam said:


> ..."I like buying the yarn so much better than the actual knitting!


The budget watcher in our family accused me of this last week! I quickly said that Now I have everything I need and want. I looked online and in catalogs and couldn't find 1 more thing I want(well, maybe a knit leader for a KM and a tablet for patterns...lol) but I have told myself 'No' a lot lately and feel good about that. Now if the 14 pound cat would stay off my shoulder so my back wouldn't hurt as much and DD would stay out of my chair, I might get something done!!! :lol:


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

O wow, i went to get some milk today and came back with 5 balls of wool, mind you i didn't need it and i haven't yet figured what i am going to make but the colour was to good to pass up, O yep i know how you all feel -- Sandy ps i did get some milk


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I am pressing the "like" button. For me looking at what yarns are available and what patterns are available (when I need neither) is a form of dreaming about knitting and thinking about knitting. I use the excuse that I have to know what is available and where.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Read a book.


----------



## dreamboat (Aug 7, 2012)

i know what you mean i want to get started on a fingerless pair of mittens this will be my first project....am having big problems


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I am so guilty of this illness...lol....even on vacation!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

no you are not alone


----------



## piscesangel1978 (Aug 6, 2012)

I also just spent a couple hours and more cash on a sack load, yes a whole sack of a huge variety of yarn have an online store so I say I ha e an excuse - to a point!! You can check it out at www.etsy.com/shop/twistedknitsbysuze. I'd love a visit!!
Cheers,
Suze.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


  I think we need a like button for each of the comments...I quite like the idea that I might have OYD and need to attend YDA meetings.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You are not alone.......


----------



## Janetta (Jul 12, 2012)

What is eyelash yarn??


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

I have so much yarn and so many paterns that it would be crazy to go to JoAnn's right now but..... I have a 50% coupon and a 40% coupon. And my 17-yr-old cat, Emily, died yesterday and I am heartbroken. What else can one do?


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes a YDA meeting we could all take our knitting ha ha


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Just come online to 'look' at yarn - you are all so lucky to have a lys - jealous - would be there too if I could. I need a nice soft yarn to knit a cowl - no itchiness - in 3 toning bright colours.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

that is beyond funny!! if i were a coffee drinker i'm sure it woulda spit all over my screen w/that one ROFL



Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Check out forum rule number 10. Do not post in capital letters. As someone else mentioned earlier, it is like screaming.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

(cough, cough) guess where I just back from


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Laugh said:


> I have so much yarn and so many paterns that it would be crazy to go to JoAnn's right now but..... I have a 50% coupon and a 40% coupon. And my 17-yr-old cat, Emily, died yesterday and I am heartbroken. What else can one do?


So sorry to hear about your cat, I do know how you feel, a few years ago I lost my twin 20 year old cats...very heart breaking...I went out and bought a whole pile of pretty yarn, which is still in my stash...but the plan had been to chart a picture of the two cats who were sat beside each other and knit a blanket so I'd have a lasting reminder...I never got round to doing that but the idea is still there...


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Funny you should ask, guess where I just got home from? Looking and touching and seeing everything that I have looked at so many times, I should know by memory.


An awful lot of us seem to be suffering the same illness. Just before I came on this forum this morning I was thinking that I should go have a look today too. Must be an epidemic making it's way around again. )


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a addiction, but a good one. I do the same thing, plenty of stash but could always get more. :mrgreen:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel your pain but mine is not out of boredom...hummmm.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

> I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock:
> I will remember your very wise words next time I am asked about when I started knitting.
> Thanks,
> Lee P.S. I love your name.... My eldest daughter's name is Tessa. :thumbup:


Yes, and some are used in very cold climates or for medical problems! You'll find a pattern in KP under 'willie warmer' and a pleasant little thread there was on it at one time.... I mean the subject, willie warmers!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

mom25 said:


> I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! quote]
> 
> LIKE


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Your not alone. I do it too. I do beading also. Sometimes I open up my boxes of beads and just look at them and run my hands over them. I think it's a form therapy. It makes us feel good. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I have that sickness,too.omg.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning,
I'm on vacation this week. I've been knitting dead fish hats for the women's kids at work. I've made over 30 in total right now, just finishing up 6 more during my vacation. I have yarn but was just thinking about going out to Joanns just to look, or maybe see if theres a sale...Your not addicted.. I have one other project started for me. I dont have many wip. Go Look...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's mostly because you lost a bit of inspiration and need to be stimulated. I know that's why I go to art stores like Pearl Art. By the time I do a once-around the store, I am so charged I can't wait to get home and get back to work!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Quilter Pam said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I want to go shopping! I have three projects going and don't feel like working on any of them. I won't allow myself to start the next project till I finish my last sock, but just can't get in the mood to finish it. I like to knit, but after spending a few hours on line and bidding on several lots of needles and yarn (I won one bid on a set of bamboo needles!) I was thinking "I like buying the yarn so much better than the actual knitting!


I sometimes feel like that! I love getting the pattern,shopping for yarn, getting all the little do-dads together in a zip-loc bac, finding a container to hold all the supplies together and then comes the work. If I knitted faster maybe that would help but I don't so when I start the project I'm stuck for months on the same thing. I must have a short attention span to get bored with it so quickly, is there a club for that? lynknits


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

MY downfall is good sales on yarns I like. I always think that if I have it on hand I will use it sometime and I usually do. I think we all get tired of the house and want to get out somewhere. What better than the yarn store or quilt shop.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> > I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock:
> > I will remember your very wise words next time I am asked about when I started knitting.
> > Thanks,
> > Lee P.S. I love your name.... My eldest daughter's name is Tessa. :thumbup:
> ...


try googling "willy warmer"....the results are rather pretty for their use....where in KP is the pattern, I've had a look, I could knit a few of these for the joke xmas stocking item this year....


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

O how funny. i like that. My daughter and I like to go to lys just to touch and look. We are blessed. think of the things that we could be wanting that are not good at all. We are all OK!! :O)


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > > I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock:
> ...


Just go to the top of any KP page and select Search from all the options. When you type in 'willie warmer' you will have to trawl through the posts - I think there's a pattern in among it all..

Found it on page 9
http://3harpiesltd.us/knit/?attachment

hope this works.

By the way, the pattern is courtesy of HennaLadyKim .

( Please post soon, Kim, I miss you)


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

shiradon said:


> O how funny. i like that. My daughter and I like to go to lys just to touch and look. We are blessed. think of the things that we could be wanting that are not good at all. We are all OK!! :O)


It is such fun....It could be much worse! 
Yes, we are ok. I love that I am not alone! :-D


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have that disorder too. Isn't it delightful to know there is no cure.... YES! Thank the Lord, there is no cure.

Maddi

P.S. Such a "soothing" disorder and cheaper than a therapy session......well, maybe!!!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It happens to me too! With me though it's not boredom but rather the excitement of something new. Besides, who wouldn't want to feel the yarn and look at all the pretty colors?


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I find if I take a day off and go look at the new yarns and patterns I feel so calm and happy. I don't necessarily buy but I love to look and feel them. It gets the creative juices flowing and I come home in a better state of mind. It is still cheaper than a therapist even if I do find something I like and buy it.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I have that disorder too. Isn't it delightful to know there is no cure.... YES! Thank the Lord, there is no cure.
> 
> Maddi
> 
> P.S. Such a "soothing" disorder and cheaper than a therapy session......well, maybe!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes-Yes-Yes!!!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lovemygreys said:


> I find if I take a day off and go look at the new yarns and patterns I feel so calm and happy. I don't necessarily buy but I love to look and feel them. It gets the creative juices flowing and I come home in a better state of mind. It is still cheaper than a therapist even if I do find something I like and buy it.


Same for me!!! Yht's exactly what I like about going to the LYS. I come home in a calm and happy state of mind with new ideas!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

lesternewton said:


> Check out forum rule number 10. Do not post in capital letters. As someone else mentioned earlier, it is like screaming.


Sorry, I was not aware of this rule. I wil never,ever, ever do it again!!!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

elaineadams said:


> Laugh said:
> 
> 
> > I have so much yarn and so many paterns that it would be crazy to go to JoAnn's right now but..... I have a 50% coupon and a 40% coupon. And my 17-yr-old cat, Emily, died yesterday and I am heartbroken. What else can one do?
> ...


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> > I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock:
> > I will remember your very wise words next time I am asked about when I started knitting.
> > Thanks,
> > Lee P.S. I love your name.... My eldest daughter's name is Tessa. :thumbup:
> ...


 :-D


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

sandra fay bell said:


> O wow, i went to get some milk today and came back with 5 balls of wool, mind you i didn't need it and i haven't yet figured what i am going to make but the colour was to good to pass up, O yep i know how you all feel -- Sandy ps i did get some milk


Haha, I was wondering if you in fact got the milk or got distracted by the wool! Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm OYD all the way.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

You already know that you're not alone.Although I wouldn't say I get bored so I have to go shop.I find that just going out once in a while to look at yarn is enough to make me happy, don't have to spend a penny.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you already knew the answer before you asked the question. Didn't you?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It is funny to read all of these posts after all the ones a few days ago about stopping our yarn buying addictions. Nothing wrong with just looking though!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I have such a huge stash, that I tell my friends that I should go shopping, only in my own basement. BUT.....sometimes I just HAVE to go out to my LYS, just to look, touch, NOT buy!Then some yarn takes my fancy, and I add it to my stash.Sick or what? At least it's non-fattening!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

If you're the only one, I must be your clone!!! Isn't this fun?? Happy Needling. jb


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Count me in  I am rushing through a small project to get started on another one. I organized my "stash" and did not have the right color or enough of one color so I went to Michaels. I think we all have this problem. My daughter loves to quilt and she has the same problem with fabric stores, she just loves to go "look". lol


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

mom25 said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > > I have never seen a "Peter Warmer!" that is hysterical!!! Is there really a pattern for such a thing? :shock:
> ...


I had a pattern for one about 40 years ago. I use to knit them for gag gifts.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

I call myself a Yarnaholic! I have tons of plastic tubs of yarn but, that yarn doesn't give me the pleasure when I touch and feel. Must go to a yarn store to have a touch feel session and try my best to not come home with yarn. Yes, some how I find my self standing in front of the cash register before I can go out to the car. I feel great driving home!


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer to think of it as a fun way to spend an afternoon! The obsession isn't a "sickness" but if it is, I don't want to be cured. I love to visit yarn shops when we travel. I scope them out and try to visit at least one wherever I am. I allow myself only one purchase for one project. It could be worse, yarn is much cheaper than diamond jewelry.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm trying to be brave. I just received a brochure from Webs with a big yarn sale and put it in my recycle box instead on going on line and shopping. I really perfer to see and touch my yarn. Monday's is my day to goof off. You may find me at Joann's, Michaels or even the thrift store where I have gotten some good buys. As for patterns, when my son moved out, I converted his room to a library. My daughters room is converted to a yarn shop. Have more of both then I will ever accomplish but love it.


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I diffently have YDA. actually have some yarn that is over 20 years old. just havent found the right pattern yet and then when I go to get a pattern always end up getting some newer yarn to make it with and still have my stash........
I am into knitting the newer ruffled scarfs now have every color of yarn I have been able to find. My DH is very understanding and even helps find different colors. It has been so haot lately that the scarfs and dishcloths are all I have been working on. but they so so fast that I really feel like I am producing so much.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Would we be called Knitaholics, or yarnaholics, of course we would never knit and drive. We would probably have to get into a detox program at the LYS, where they would make us get rid of all our yarn and needles...oh no !!!no!! please no !!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

In my yarn room, I use milk crates on their sides and stacked and sort acrylic yarn in colors. My special yarns are in tubs (about 8 of them).


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I just came back from buying yarn for a pattern that was supposed to use up some of my stash yarn only to find out the weight was too bulky so I had to buy a skein of raspberry, lime and white in a lighter weight. Maybe hubby won't notice


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I do the same thing


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I do it too. Just looking at the colours is very threaputic [ I think that's the correct spelling]. When I have been having to rest with my MS out come all the patterns and I look through them and make plans, list which yarn I will use from my stash etc. Great fun.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got back from vacation and bought more yarn while there that I absolutely did not need but I loved the colors and had to get it. Daughter has put dibs on me knitting something for her though. If I ever move it's one truck for yarn!!!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally, I just can't let a 50% coupon "go to waste."


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

I am lucky in that respect... Stitches Midwest starts tomorrow in my backyard. I have been saving some money (i am sure plastic will come to the rescue as well :roll: )
I have been really good for the past 3 weeks or so and haven't spend any money on yarn or such. ant that's only because of Stitches! Otherwise I would have been browsing the local shops every week!
We are with you! sounds like we all need some form of addiction therapy :mrgreen:


----------



## salrowe (Jan 14, 2012)

Ha! My problem is there is not a yarn store within 150 miles of me. I buy mostly on line and get so frustrated 'cause I want to touch, see color in the sunlight, touch it to my cheek, and just talk to someone who cares about it as I do. It is a true addiction. How much yarn can you have? My gauge is to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

You are not alone..... I just got back from buying yarn this morning! 
But I really needed it for a particular project anyway.... so it was not just an indulgence.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

I am a pattern addict. is there hope for us??? how can we swap? we need help. as i say this I am jumping out of my skin for friday to come STITCHES is here.(more patterns and yarn oh my)


----------



## salrowe (Jan 14, 2012)

What is "Stitches?"


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Mom25, I never saw any yarn there. Thanks. I used a lot of my eyelash yarn making No Hair Day chemo hats. The pattern is online and I'm told it's very comfortable. Size small also fits medium and takes one ball with hardly any yarn left. (The yarn slips off dp needles so quickly at the top so I use point protectors those last few rounds. I used leftover yarn making stripes. To avoid knots I just twisted both ends together for a few stitches. It holds and in that yarn the join doesn't show.)

If we refer to our whole yarn and accessories thing as Collecting it gets more respect doesn't it? Collections are for showing off, why not yarn? I have some that must qualify as vintage. Seriouslly, I live alone and as long as I stay within my budget I don't see a problem. It's good to have dreams and goals--one of mine is knitting an elegant shawl like I see posted here. I've already collected enough yarn and needles, patterns too.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a sickness. My version is stocking up on craft magazines and thent he wherewithal to make the cards pictured. I'm a sucker for wool too like you.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I think of the craft stores all the time and go just to see what is new.
I have so much yarn but then when I start a new project I never have the right color. How funny is that. 
So see you are not alone. LOL.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

If there is a pattern offered for downloading, I'm there printer primed to go.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

mom25 said:


> I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
> I just love my new family on KP!! Thanks everyone! )


Ohhhh how I wish we had Christmas tree shops in Florida ! When I moved from Mass I had no idea That they would be the thing I miss the most LOL


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Christmas Tree has opened a store in Altamonte Springs. Great big JoAnn Etc there also!!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

We are not "sick", we are creative!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't drink...I don't smoke...I've never done drugs..BUT I do love a good bout of yarn shopping occasionally to get my "high"
:lol: :roll: :-o :shock: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, looks like I am in your "club".I see this as an obsession not a sickness. Look at the pics submitted and tell they they are not mood lifters, works of art, inspirations and just pure pleasure.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Some days you just have to feed the muse in you. So I go to my book store and look at patterns, buy one and sit and have coffee as I read it....I don't have a craft store or an LYS...so the book store and Mikey D's is about as good as it gets, but my muse is inspired.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I tend to agree with Sewbizgirl! 

I'm thinking that if you don't want to work on a project maybe you are knitting the wrong thing. Maybe you need to find a pattern that excites you. If I'd knit socks day in and day out I would go stark raving mad! Mix it up, pick a more challenging pattern.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Why did I read this..... now I will HAVE to stop on my way home! I'd rather be addicted to yarn than anything else!!!!! Love it. No you are not alone!


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I found a knitting group that meets a the county library and enjoy the company of like-minded knitters. I can also knit my mother's christmas present there. Since I live with my mother, this is the only place I found to knit her christmas present without her finding out that the current project is for her. At home I do small projects and my charity knitting. This is a way for me to avoid buying more yarn. Does not aways work!


----------



## britknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

YES - WE ALL HAVE OUR "STASH" - WOULD BE INTERESTING TO HEAR FROM FOLKS AS TO WHERE THEY HIDE IT FROM THEIR FAMILY - HAD A CALENDAR WITH PICTURES EACH MONTH OF VARIOUS SECRET PLACES....


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

At least we are not in the car on the way to Vegas. I think of it more as an obsession, maybe we could give it a name OYD, obsessive yarn disorder. We could start a club of YDA, yarn disorder anonymous, we could meet once a week at the lys.[/quote]

Love it!!
But, my friend explained the other day re: people with craft disorder (as this can include many forms) that we need the extras to broaden our creative ability in order for us to work effectively to use our talents.
i kinda liked that

:thumbup:


----------



## LadyofLove (Jul 26, 2012)

No, you are not alone. Yarn stores are sensory experiences that feed our souls.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Quilter Pam said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I want to go shopping! I have three projects going and don't feel like working on any of them. I won't allow myself to start the next project till I finish my last sock, but just can't get in the mood to finish it. I like to knit, but after spending a few hours on line and bidding on several lots of needles and yarn (I won one bid on a set of bamboo needles!) I was thinking "I like buying the yarn so much better than the actual knitting!


LOL, I had a good laugh about you "not allowing yourself' to start a new project. I'm project-stuck at the moment too. I am working my way through to the finish by setting a kitchen timer for 20 minutes. When the 20 minutes is up, I can choose to put the project down, or set the timer for another 20. I'm pleased with my progress and it also helps me focus for short periods of time as it is exceptionally hot and muggy in the Annapolis Valley of Nova Scotia, Canada at this time.

No race to the finish, but I can see the end.

Good Luck!


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

I think it is creativity at it's best! We are artists by choice and every artist needs to re-energize. when I feel stuck, blue or just bored, I always feel like a shot of energy in my viens and head when looking at fibers...Go for it, it has been a long hot summer and we all need to re-stock our supplies and brains, plus remember we are all helping keep those poor LYS in business in such tough times!!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

In a way I am lucky. The only place I am able to drive, due to health issues is my local Walmart and you know how disappointing that can be. I have to get hubby to drive to to any lys so I don't get many "touchy, feely" trips. When I do get that urge, I haul out my stashes that I have bagged up and touch & feel what I already have, thinking whether my chosen pattern is best for this yarn or should I make something else. Sometimes I've just seen a new pattern that would work wonderfully with a stash I already have. It's not quite the same as going shopping but it fills my need for the moment and costs me nothing! (You have to be a little bit of a daydreamer for this to work.)



mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

You are absolutely NOT the only one. If I don't go, I will be tempted to go to the kitchen and swallow my frustration. I've lost 55# since March and I am better off going to look and feel the fibers!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is a need... an addiction that we must feed before it progresses to the shakes...


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Hee Hee. YADA, YADA, YADA. Some folks say this when rambling on and on, what do you suppose I will think about when I hear this next time? My affliction?



Rose_Rose said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

NO! You are not alone. I am also guilty


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh believe me you are not alone lol -x-


----------



## mazzy (Dec 8, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > mombr4 said:
> ...


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

mom25 said:


> LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D


And hopefully there is no cure for it.


----------



## mazzy (Dec 8, 2011)

mazzy said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


----------



## mazzy (Dec 8, 2011)

I made a guinea pig (ravelry free download) using 1 strand eyelash and 1 strand dk it came out great and my grandson loves it. It's not a sickness it's CREATIVITY :roll: :-D :-D


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am with you. where should we go to play with more yarn. Happy Knitting Linda


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

Turst me!!! Your are not alone in this situation. I don't usually just go and look, I am afraid I will always buy. I have every intention of doing the project but somehow it starts all over again. If this is a sickness, I am doomed.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha!!!!! I got it bad!!!! When I'm in any store that I know has yarn or anything related even if I'm at the other end of the store getting what I need I feel the "pull" like a magnet! Even if I say "NO! I've got to get home!!" I feel the pull and my feet start walking the other way towards the yarn section! I think its the colors and the textures. I've been trying to create that at home so maybe I won't be so drawn but so far it hasn't worked. I like the idea of finding fun places to knit along with our OYD group!!


mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

It IS OYD - for me, it's the need to touch and feel, discover and obssess. I don't need to buy it or knit it (not that I don't, I just don't every time - but I MUST touch!), I hunger to have the touch of fine soft yarn occasionally. Without that touch at least once a week, I have horrible withdrawals!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my yes! Yesterday was one of those days for me and I found a new yarn store - well, it is a quilting and yarn store and very nice, called Wooden Spools in Englewood, CO. I bought a circular needle - perked me right up. The needles are new to me - called ChiaoGoo, premium stainless steel. One of the ladies in the store said she loves them. I haven't tried them yet, but I will this weeked. On one of my boredom excursions earlier in the week I went to Goodwill and found a teacup and teapot to take to a "Hoitea" (think hoity,toity) for our next Red Hat luncheon in September. Sometimes I wonder if my boredom is just an excuse to go shopping - ooh, don't tell my husband!



mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

We are all in the same boat, I have 3 very large binders full of patterns, and there is no way in my life time that I will ever knit them all, and I still print them off, or buy them.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


No, like ET you are not alone and there is nothing wrong with you. You're just fulfilling a natural need. Be happy about it. It just shows that you're more creative and sensitive than lots of other folks.
There is no LYS near me, except for my own mail order service that I operate from a spare room. When life gets a bit too much I go in there and enjoy an hour of looking at colours and feeling yarn textures. There you are, you're not the only one.
Di


----------



## pammiewammie (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got it bad! Does anyone else have it for additional hobbies? For me, it's anything associated with printing....papers (what colors, what weights, bond? watermarked? linen? cotton?), inks, and finishes (does that stuff smell good, or what?!


----------



## pammiewammie (Dec 5, 2011)

What a great idea! I think you've got something here 



Sewbizgirl said:


> It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.
> 
> To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

You are not alone! I love to wander through the yarn shops and always look for new patterns. I also do the same in fabric shops!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know just how you feel. When my husband was still alive we used to just drive by the used car lots slowly and as he said that would be his fix for the day. I sort of feel the same way today, but it's to the yarn stores to look. I usually do buy something, but am amazed at all the new yarn that's out there.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

You are NOT alone! It's sort of my refuge - even if I don't buy anything, I feel I'm among my 'people' (read 'yarn'). Enjoy!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to do that. I am unemployed and can not afford any of that. I know if Igo there I will want to buy something or lots of things. So I stay home.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Yes, I could spend hours in a stationery store. Have always loved paper, pencils, pretty stationery, little stacks of paper, stickers, etc. My mother always told me I had the most "educated" teddy bears and dolls of anyone because they all went to school every day in my bedroom. My room would be a mess but any little box of papers, my office supplies, were perfectly neat as a pin. Knitting came much later and anything to do with crafts/sewing, etc.

It is a sickness for sure and I'm SO glad I have it.

Maddi


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

No its not a sickness its boredom,as with a lot of things in our lives we are bored. i do understand and have been bored many times , try to over come it by reading or doing something that requires more of my energy to do even a brisk walk can help.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to go and see what new things they have in stock and will buy something just because it looks or feels nice and find a project for the yarn later on. I can never walk out of the shop empty handed, even if it's just new needles or a row counter.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You know what? When I get the urge to go touch and feel at the local craft store, I remind myself of all the projects I want to do with the supplies I already have, and then I put a favorite DVD on and start crafting. Soon I have the satisfaction of having another project finished instead of having the guilt of buying something that tempted me at the craft store.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

OYD Oh! that's what I have. I'm sure of it. Thank you for the diagnosis. That means that I'm normal, there are more of us! LOL

knittykitty


----------



## danceaddict (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the problem is that although we all love knitting it takes so long especially if you embark on a tricky project. Falling in love with a new yarn is so much quicker!


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

I am just the same. I have to make myself walk out of the shop without buying anything. I have no more room.


----------



## bunino (Oct 11, 2011)

Just had shoulder surgery and can't knit for 6 weeks. I feel like my "sickness" is without a cure! I can shop but can't do anything about it after that! Personally I think knitting would be good therapy but somehow they don't teach that version in med school!


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Hate to be the one to tell you this but I think you are quite normal. Have fun and touch and feel to your hearts content.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I think all knitters at one time or another have YDA. Welcome to the club. :lol:


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.
> 
> To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born!


Sewbizgirl,

I loved your post. I don't have the "buy more yarn" problem but I do have a problem: I sit, sit, sit inside and knit/crochet. Used to be so active and now I am just not getting the people exposure or exercise I need. To top it off, I live in beautiful Santa Barbara where the outdoors is almost always beautiful. I need to find that sweet little park - bike to it - and then sit and knit in it. Your simple post has inspired me. PM me with any other words or suggestions!!

Thanks, Penny


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Nope, you're not the only one! Just found out today that my husband's great aunt has end stage lung cancer. She chose Hospice over more hospital testing. Thankfully, some of the yarn "I just had to get cuz it was on sale" will now come in handy for a Prayer Shawl for her. Then DBNY has yarn on sale so I had to get some. $200 worth of yarn for $42.XX plus shipping. Gotta rebuild that stash!! Nope, you are NOT alone. There are a lot of us right there with you!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


Now this I like.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I do it all the time. At least every other week. I have more Sable than I'll ever need and hundreds of patterns I have yet to knit. It's in our DNA or something I think. LOL

You're in very good company and so am I!

Anita


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

mom25, you are not alone. I can de-stress sooooo easily by going to my Hobby Lobby and touch and feely feely all the yarn, and yes look at more books that I can't live without tho, like you, have more patterns I could do in a life time, but even if I don't buy I enjoy it very much and can make plans for the future projects. If you are crazy, I am crazy too.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> The desire to create new things was borne of necessity not of desire....everything we make was needed and made because of that need....(with the exception of the peter warmer!!) That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Fibers were originally weaved together from all kinds of plants and hair to make stronger and more durable fibers, those fibers were made into fabric or yarn and from there knitting, crocheting and sewing was born. When someone says to me, when did you start knitting, isn't that for old ladies? I tell them that we as inhabitants of the plaet earth have been playing with sticks and string since our ancestors lived in caves...so it is not new by any means and maybe in their family old ladies knit, but in my world, everyone knits!! We always see something we would like to make, may have the pattern but the way thtat things go, when it's new and popular if you don't get the yarn, then they don't make it anymore and then you are out of luck and wishing you had instead of being happy you did. As long as you aren't bankrupting yourself or causing problems with your yarn stash, if this is the worst thing you do to make you happy, go for it. There are far more that spend their days being high on drugs, drunk on alcohol, gambling etc. I don't know anyone that has neglected their family or bankrupted them because of knitting. If you think it's getting out of hand, talk to the rest of us here. Until you are calling in sick every day and missing work so you can spend the days trolling LYS's and craft stores, then I don't think you have a problem =)


Made a "willie warmer", mohair,extra long, bell on end ,so he could find it in the dark.Sent it to friend undergoing cancer treatment in hospital.He laughed for first time in weeks then hung it on bed frame to amuse others....so,they DO have uses.Lindseymary,with the wicked sense of humour.


----------



## danceaddict (Aug 9, 2012)

Laugh said:


> I have so much yarn and so many paterns that it would be crazy to go to JoAnn's right now but..... I have a 50% coupon and a 40% coupon. And my 17-yr-old cat, Emily, died yesterday and I am heartbroken. What else can one do?


you are bereaved so deserve a little comfort. Buying yarn you don't really need is a pretty harmless way of indulging yourself at such a sad time especially if you have discount coupons.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are just a yarn-a-holic, of which there is NO cure...join the club lol


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going on vacation saturday to the outer banks NC. I went online to searech a yarn store and guess what I found? Yep...you guessed right. I can't wait.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

We have YWKPS (Yarn Without Knitting Project Syndrome) We want the yarn but don't know what we want to knit or crochet with it yet. So we buy it. Not an all so expensive habit.
:thumbup:


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


FUNNY! I like this. Anyone else close to mid-Michigan in the Lower Peninsula? Heeheehee


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have that same sickness! Is there a cure? I hope not :lol:


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

mom25, so sorry about your loss. We lost our cat Button a year ago and it still hurts even though I have a new cat Ziggy. Get you some yarn girl.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, call me dummy but does the abbreviation lys stand for Lyons brand yarn. We don't have a lys store here but can get their yarn. Just wondering, I'm not to hip on abbreviations. LOL


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer - Can you help me. I have some lovely Alpaca wool sitting in a bag with a hand spinner and a booklet and I still can't get this beautiful wool spun. I love this stuff and can't get this done. Help!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to have trouble going into fabric stores. I wanted everything - and I don't sew! The fabrics were so pretty, and I'd buy small pieces, thinking I'd make a pillow or something. Craziness.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> Laugh said:
> 
> 
> > I have so much yarn and so many paterns that it would be crazy to go to JoAnn's right now but..... I have a 50% coupon and a 40% coupon. And my 17-yr-old cat, Emily, died yesterday and I am heartbroken. What else can one do?
> ...


Dear Laugh, so sorry for the loss of your beloved furkid. I lost my Faux Pas at 14 and my Sushi Marie at 20 1/2. They do worm their way into our hearts, don't they?

Dear Elaine, though it's been a few years, sorry for your loss as well. We don't forget them!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

xenabob - nope, but I wish I was in and around Michigan. We need some relief from this heat. However, I understand it isn't so pleasant up their either. My daughter in Northern Wyoming sent me a picture of their car thermo that read 110. Now that is freaky unheard of.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

For me it's not a matter of boredom. It's therapy--just looking at the Van Gogh mix of colors, touching the softness of alpaca n feeling the possibilities. I don't even have to buy (tho u might wonder about that statement if you were to see my stash).


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

mom25 said:


> I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
> I just love my new family on KP!! Thanks everyone! )


Bears! Wow, fun fur/eyelash yarn costs almost $5 a skein!
Dottie


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh heck NO...we are all passionate with our yarn!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW then I did get a bargain the other day at Joann's I picked up 5 skeins of eyelash for 97 cents each...


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

If I have to go for more than 2 weeks without going to where they sell yarn, I can hardly stand it, and I like you, have many more patterns and much more yarn than I will EVER use in this lifetime! But guess its better than some other things we could be involved in, LOL. 

CeliaJ


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

One more thought: a few years ago my friend and her art teacher friend came to visit and we went to a LYS. The artist friend neither knits nor crochets but she was like a kid in a candy store at all the colors and textures of the yarn. She bought some for her daughter and your posting refreshed that memory. (Now off to open the bag a friend from church just dropped off for me..yarn and some books!!!) Happy Needling. jb


----------



## debbietwoneedles (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi my name is Deb and Im a Yarn-oholic!!! I go to my LYS at least twice a week if not more!! When I travel, my yarn is packed first...then my clothes!!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

tallieu said:


> Oh my yes! Yesterday was one of those days for me and I found a new yarn store - well, it is a quilting and yarn store and very nice, called Wooden Spools in Englewood, CO. I bought a circular needle - perked me right up. The needles are new to me - called ChiaoGoo, premium stainless steel. One of the ladies in the store said she loves them. I haven't tried them yet, but I will this weeked. On one of my boredom excursions earlier in the week I went to Goodwill and found a teacup and teapot to take to a "Hoitea" (think hoity,toity) for our next Red Hat luncheon in September. Sometimes I wonder if my boredom is just an excuse to go shopping - ooh, don't tell my husband!


Yes I like that little shop. I've been there about 3 times -- I live about 45 miles north of Englewood.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I do need a "fix" like that every now and again.


----------



## Carleen Lind (Jul 9, 2012)

No you are definatly not the only one. A cupboard full of wool and I go and buy more. Now with the wool I really can only do one thing at a time, if I had 2 sets of hands it would suit me better but alas. Perhaps if you went a visited a friend or organised a swap with a few friends.


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

hello my name is Jaye and I am a craft-a-holic. I have been to two craft stores this week, Joann and AC Moore. I used my coupons to buy yarn and needles. I am trying to think Christmas gifts. But my yarn purchase was with high school colors in mind with football season coming soon. Any excuse to enjoy the calm repetition of making the loop(knit or crochet) I have yarn addiction. I have fabric adiction.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i know how you all feel it think that is just the thrill of finding something new and different which fasinates us all but it's good fun so just enjoy


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

therapeutic!


MargaretEllen said:


> I do it too. Just looking at the colours is very threaputic [ I think that's the correct spelling]. When I have been having to rest with my MS out come all the patterns and I look through them and make plans, list which yarn I will use from my stash etc. Great fun.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Added to that is the extension to the world through the internet. I've vowed to stay off my E-Bay favorite yarn sellers, and not to look at Yarn_Paradise's latest Friday promotion that came in an e-mail today for at least 3 months. It's as hard as giving up smoking!


mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Mom25, you are definitely not alone! I'm not sure it's boredom - because I rarely feel bored.

My husband at first couldn't understand my buying and not making. Then it dawned on him! I did not need to make anything - I just needed to have the stuff.

So, he told me something that made a huge difference:

"You don't have to finish, but you can never quit!"

He also reminded himself and me that HIS hobbies were much more expensive than mine!

Yes, I also have more yarn (over 18,000 yards based on my Excel spreadsheet tally) and more patterns than ever I could use/make even if my lifespan was 5,000 years.

Along the way I would be buying more, wouldn't I? LOL


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

me me me too! I think its the stimulation of the colors and textures of yarn, and the ideas for new crafts are what stimulate our creativity.
ps makes my DH nuts.


----------



## grammyofsix (Nov 7, 2011)

hi everyone i wish i knew how to send pics.. i will get my daughter to do it this weekend i have 2 rooms with cubbies alll arounf walls that my hubby built along with counter 4 sewing mach. havent used 4 for so long still cant fit all yarn.. along with closets in those rooms worse than and bigger than any lys ive ever been in yet i still go. im deff. sick..any one want something special let me no on pm id rather give away than have someone throw away when im gone to my final knitting sleep.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I find that the one thing I miss most about not being able to drive any more is the ability to stop at the fabric or yarn store whenever the mood strikes for a "fix" of color and texture for a few minutes. Of course I could just look at my stash at any given moment, but it's just not the same. I mentioned this to hubby the other day and he said well just let me know when you want to go and I'll take. He just doesn't get that I wanted my alone time there.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Ha, ha, ha! I was looking for the "like" button!


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

After reading so many of these replies I no longer feel guilty each time I either add to my Wool stash or my quilting stash and maybe I will never use it all but at the time of buying it made me feel good and I could visualise what I could make with it.
Has anyone thought of setting up a special topic like "Pattern search" as a lot of us have such collections we could then scan a copy of it and send it to the persons own pm, it would save us a few $$ and as no $$ are charged we shouldn't be upsetting the copywrite. Just a thought.

cheers from once again another cloudy winters day here in Paraparaumu New Zealand


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to go "on the wagon" every now and then, just simply NOT LOOK. Even in Wal-Mart, I repeat to myself, "D.E.L." h (Don't Even Look!) That resolution lasts at least a couple of months!


----------



## Dezlie (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally call it "Fiber Therapy".
Some days when stress is HIGH, I'll call my LYS and ask "can I come over for some fiber therapy. I believe the owner gets a kick out it.


----------



## Cushla (Aug 8, 2012)

You are not alone. I also love to just go and see what is new or look at the yarn & patterns.My kids laugh at me when I get excited about going to Spotlight even if its just to look....


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

It looks like a brand new Hobby Lobby store is coming to Warwick, Rhode Island any time soon!

What are you gonna do then?

It will surely be a wonderful place for you to relieve your boredom and have fun too!

I can't wait! :thumbup: 

Fisherwoman


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Funny, many of us seem to have this sickness!

Momma Osa


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have more books, leaflets, and epatterns than I could hope to knit in 10 lifetimes, and more yarn than I will use, but I still buy yarn for specific projects and go through all my listservs and emails with new patterns. I will say I have decided I will not buy any epatterns costing more than $3.00 for a single pattern. Just like I do not purchase books that are too expensive, based on the number of patterns in the book. But there are so many free patterns out there!!!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


LOL. OK, I'll join! LOL


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, and my youngest son came into my room the other day, looked in my closet and on the side of my bed as asked "geez, is this what you do all day since you've retired? Search the web for patterns and buy yarn online and go the JoAnn's for more?
Y'all know my answer was a resounding YES!! LOL


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL



mom25 said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Guess where I went yesterday? Yes, LYS and bought yarn, pattern, and set of needles. And I have at least 3-4 YIP on needles right now.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

girlfriend....you are not alone....we could probably set up regional groups with a large annual meeting! 

i took my almost 11 year old granddaughter to my favorite yarn store so she could see all the wonderful things that the owners have designed and knit, crocheted, or wove and see the wonderful and unique yars they have there.....

we ended up buying two large bags of potholder loom loops and lots of embroidery thread for friendship bracelets....


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

What we have is also very contagious too. I even have my grandkids doing it and I hope they don't stop.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, I can't stand it anymore. WHAT IS LYS! I am abbreviation impaired! ROFL I think I know but not sure as it doesn't always fit what everyone says.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, I can't stand it anymore. WHAT IS LYS! I am abbreviation impaired! ROFL I think I know but not sure as it doesn't always fit what everyone says.


Local Yarn Shop


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

knitter - OH, YEAH, OF COURSE! Why could I not figure this one out. I thought maybe it was a Lyons store shop, which we don't have and then again it wouldn't fit into a persons conversation right. Oh, yeah,  :thumbup: Thank you thank you thank you soooooooooooooo much for this DGD! (Dadgum Dummy) LOL :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

You are most welcome!!  :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I can totally relate. Sometimes I want to make something and there is nothing in my patterns that will do. Just have to go looking for something new. No your not alone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got back from the wool shop, and what should be waiting on my verandah but a delivery of wool and knitting patterns that I have bought on line. I am 72 years old and have been doing some form of craft since I was 12 years of age. If I lived to be 200 I would not do all the crafts I would want to do. I just love craft.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i get that way but i cant buy anything i have to sit here to look for the new patterns... if i get the yarn then i hve my neighbor take it i am tired of this game... THEN I CANT DO THE PATTERNS I DO GET BOARD>>> BUT I CANT JUST HOP ON THE BUS AND GO LOOK>>>>>> I HAVE TO WAIT TILL PAY DAY BY THEN IT IS JUST TOO BOARING OR IM SO SAD THAT I HAVE NOM ONEY NO YARN AND I CANT DO THE PATTERNS I LOOKED FOR ALL WEEK>>>>


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

lol ADICTED NOT SI CK>>>>> ME lol or just trying to fill mind with something positive for ENDORPHINS TO RELEASE FROM WORK DAY STRESS


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

It is a sickness and the best sickness I ever had. You are not alone! I can't driver by a craft store/fabric store without stopping. I would not have it any other way.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont think of my self as sick j ust a YARN AHOLIC>>> it is one i dont want to be cured of cause it is WAY MUCH BETTER THAN WHAT MY SISTER DOES GOES TO THAT CITY WITH THE GAMBLING CASINO HERE IN TEXAS SHE GOES SO SHE CAN GET A TICKET AND TRY TO WIN A CAR>>> HUGS ME


Yarn Happy said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, MAKES ME FEEL BETTER THAT I AM NOT ALONE....BUT IT TRULY IS A SICKNESS, ISN'T IT? :-D
> ...


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

lol i get board with what im doing or i get sick and cant finish and put in a box then forget or have to work on a couple of the potholders or dishcloths and that way it gets me out of the BOARD UM OF PROJECT>>>> then i can finish i have learned that i have to stay away from yarn when board with aproject casue i will never ifinsh i just go and go and go till i do finish th at one IT IS USUALLY A AFGHAN IF IM DOING THAT AND IT HAS TO BE A GRANNY SWUARWE OR I NEVER FINSIH IT CAUSE I HATE ONE THAT IS just straight rows WORSE FOR ME IS RIPPLES IT IS TOTALLY NOT MY THING AT LEAST THE G SQUARES ARE DIFFERENT COLOR AND I HAVE TO WORK HARD TO KEEP THEM DIFFERENT SO IT KEEPS MIND FROM GOING NUTS AND GETTING IN A DUFUS RUT ME


Quilter Pam said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I want to go shopping! I have three projects going and don't feel like working on any of them. I won't allow myself to start the next project till I finish my last sock, but just can't get in the mood to finish it. I like to knit, but after spending a few hours on line and bidding on several lots of needles and yarn (I won one bid on a set of bamboo needles!) I was thinking "I like buying the yarn so much better than the actual knitting!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

knit hats for the iraq people in the war right now they love them it is OPERATION caregiver... they want wash cloths socks hats scarfs... it is onl ion brand yarn site THAT IS A ADICTIVE SITE >>> LOTS OF GREAT PATTERNS AND THEY ARE TOTALLY FREE TOO>>> NICE TO READ ALSO



mom25 said:


> I wish there were a "LIKE" button that I could click for each response. We All do have so much in common. I love it!!! I also leave the house with intentions of just looking and almost always end up coming home with something. =Usually somthing that was on sale that I just could not live without!! It really is about the thrill of the hunt. I bought some eyelash yarn last week at Christmas Tree Shop for 29 cents. Of course I had to buy a bag full and it only cost me $8.oo. I don't know what I will knit with it, but I am open to suggestions!
> I just love my new family on KP!! Thanks everyone! )


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, every so often I just have to go to a yarn/craft store and as I say "waft" in the smells and touch and look. Sometimes I just buy 1 skein of clearance or something fun.
I just browsed the responses here and see that I am not alone.
Happy Knitting!
Jocelyn


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

one of my favorite ways to get out of boardum is to sit and think of a disfferent place to get away from the boardum where i can be with out ANY INPUT FROM THE WORLD OR PH ONE OR KITTYS AND DOGIES i get bird noises and bugs ... smell of my flowers or other NOISES THAT IM NOT USED TOL>>> bus stops and sitting on the van that transports ME>>> LOVE IT HUGS ME


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I have knitted several "peter warmers". They started life as the beginnings of Easter Treats - little rabbits, mice, chickens and ducks that are then filled with a small easter egg. The basic shape is an oblong, which is then sewn up to form a cyclinder shape. The two ends are then gathered, and one end pushed inside the other. I had made one of these, and had it with me at a craft group to add the ears, eyes and tail. I had also just about completed one of my little footy dolls. A lady came into the room and asked me what the little doll was. I explained, but said he was "armless" at the moment (I had not yet stuffed and sewn on the arms.) She pondered that for a moment, and then picked up the rabbit's body, plonked it down in a particular place on the doll, and commented "but he's not something else-less, is he?" Well, that set the whole place in an uproar, and from then on all the little bodies (51 in all) were referred to by everyone as "willy warmers". :XD: One of the other ladies kindly knitted some of the bodies to help me get them all completed in time, and they were pink, for mice. At our Friday evening get together I asked the fellow organising the raffle if he could ask her if she had finished the willy warmers...he was rather bemused, but duly asked her. The only trouble was, he asked the wrong lady - a rather sedate lady, who was horrified!! I went over and apologised, got the willy warmers from the right lady, and explained what had happened.
So now the whole Retirement Village knows that I knit willy warmers, and ask me if I have different sizes and colours!!!! LOL!! which only goes to prove, that we don't stop laughing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop laughing


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

A Tuesday Morning just opened last week and it is only 5 minutes from my house. I went there to browse. I found knitting needles circulars and dps that were 4 packs for $2.99. They were all different sizes. I scooped up 4 packs of those. I also got 5 packs of different types of sewing needles for .99 each pack of 5. I was a blubbering idiot, I couldn't believe the bargain. I am holding myself back from going back to the store..At least for a few more days. This Tuesday Morning is right next door to my Joann Fabric store. I'm doomed.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh you are right up my alley. I love paper and have all kinds of note pads - boxes of them, little journals, notebooks, you name it. Heaven to me would be a 3-store "mall" with a stationery/electronics store beside a yarn store beside a fabric store, all fully stocked with wonderful things in my price range that I could get home without hubby grilling me about all my purchases. lol



MotherHensRoost said:


> Yes, I could spend hours in a stationery store. Have always loved paper, pencils, pretty stationery, little stacks of paper, stickers, etc. My mother always told me I had the most "educated" teddy bears and dolls of anyone because they all went to school every day in my bedroom. My room would be a mess but any little box of papers, my office supplies, were perfectly neat as a pin. Knitting came much later and anything to do with crafts/sewing, etc.
> 
> It is a sickness for sure and I'm SO glad I have it.
> 
> Maddi


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

LYS is local yarn store ROFL is rolling on floor laughing



orcagrandma said:


> Okay, I can't stand it anymore. WHAT IS LYS! I am abbreviation impaired! ROFL I think I know but not sure as it doesn't always fit what everyone says.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you, just as I was thinking. I have to get through so many chores here at this old house, and do the extra jobs that keep me afloat that to knit is my reward or the only muscles that I can still move when I collapse at the end of the day. 
I spent yesterday holding my dog at the vets hooked up to an IV, so I got much done. I transferred a pattern to a chart, chose my daughters Xmas project and choose which Herbert Niebling pattern will be my sister's 60th birthday present. I got it swatched for the needles (I am using a silk/flax yarn) and the first chart rewritten in symbols that I prefer. An I am so itching to have the time to just knit away now that it is ready to go.


----------



## soslowknitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.
> 
> To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born!


I like this bottom idea.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

grandgirl called me last nite to tell me that she is going to teach me how to make friendship bracelets....so she can make one for me and i can make one for her.....oh my.....


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I know how you feel! I clipped coupons this morning so I can shop for yarn I don't need... BUT I want it... gotta have it...


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't ever think you are alone in THAT department!!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I must be sick, too. However, I don't buy. I have the need to see some finished product coming off the needles. I have to agree with Sewbizgirl (page 1), at some point, one must sit and complete something. I have yarn now that I am using up before I buy new yarn or patterns. Good luck! In the words of TV: "Curb your enthusiasm!" LOL


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I was there just yesterday. Had to make a quick run to Michael's to get a loom pick before our lunch knitting group. Bought eight skeins of sale yarn.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes it is a sickness allright.......but guess what we all have it...and guess what else its a long term illness that there is no cure for..but isn't it great that the world is full of this type of person...and I hope they never have a cure for it. Amen and praise God that thats the only sickness we have.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is so amazing! Fifteen pages of YADA or OYD or YDA! I love it! I don't respond much on here (I am supposed to be getting other things done  but I totally enjoy learning from all of you and seeing the wonderful projects you are all working on. My pattern stash is probably more than I will ever be able to do, but I will be ready when the time is right!!! God bless you all and happy stitching!!!


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Your words are O so true


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

What a group we are. I just sent in an order for Knit Picks, I had a gift card that could not wait. Now I am looking forward to vacation in two weeks so that I can visit my favorite yarn styore in NC. You are not the only one.


----------



## JudyMesnard (Aug 5, 2012)

Not only am I "infected" wih the love of yarn feeling, but I was shopping (in the yarn department) with a young nephew. I realized that he was caressing yarn skiens just as he had seen me do. Iasked him what he was doing, and he told me that he hought that was what you were supposed to do !!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Know what you mean, they tease me at the LYS saying I just come in sometimes to see what is new and to touch the yarn! Guess we all have the same sickness!


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's a form of procrastination. Maybe you like the "idea" of knitting more than actually knitting. For people who keep buying yarn, beyond life expectancy, I think this is their problem.
> 
> To get something accomplished, rather than waste gas going to see and touch yarn you have seen and touched many times before, why not think of some fun places to sit and knit? A coffee shop or bookstore with nice ambiance, or outside at a pretty park, or your local library if they have a sitting area...all are places that would be fun to sit and work on your knitting projects. You might even meet some new people interested in knitting with you and then a new knitting group is born!


You hit the nail on the head, and are so right!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Doodoodoodoo doodoodoodooo
You are not alone. That is one of the reasons I will never be rich-but by gum am I ever fabric, wool, cross stitch poor! And (forgive me Miss Pepper) am I ever loving it!!!!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I am really trying to finish a few of my WIPs before I cast on another project. What will end up happening is that I will finish 2 projects but then start 4 more!
Jocelyn


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

My two friends & I have devoted Fridays to a yarn road trip & have been visiting LYS, not Michaels or ACMoore, stores in the surrounding areas of New Jersey. We just love looking at all the fantastic yarns & have made several purchases. My stash keeps growing!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

This "urge" hits me almost every sunday. It is my down day and I always seem to want to start a new project and the one I have just are not quite the right one. Therefore, I better go to store to find some thing better. Sundays are long days. Couls we have a meeting on sundays?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I just went yesterday to see about getting a longer circular needle that I need to finish a project. Had to order the needle but when she mentioned yarn on sale, I lost it. She had some beautiful varigated silk yarn and I've been wanting to make a lace shawl. So now I have another project.


----------



## greta44 (Aug 3, 2012)

i think that is a great idea..to go for a coffee and meet lots of people with the same interest as yourself would be a great coffee shop.


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup - I'm just the same. I don't really get bored but each & every Friday when I take long suffering hubby & little granddaughter into town I am absolutely drawn to the knitting shop even when I don't need anything. I always come away with something. It always gives me a lovely warm glow right inside haha


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

You are NOT alone. Sometimes I have to FORCE myself to stay away from Joanns (the closest crafty store to me)
Every one of my craft/hobbies is an addiction.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Just to report, I made the rounds yesterday of first Michael's, then Joann's and last but not least Hobby Lobby, was looking for a specific color pattern in yarn, wasn't able to find exactly what I wanted, but got something anyway. So had my fix for the week now.

CeliaJ


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if they qualify as separate WIPs, but right now I have seven little footy dolls ready to stuff, two to sew up, and one partly knitted...plus three boots ready for the next one and a half, because I forgot to take my bobbins for the stripes on the one I was working on to scrabble this afternoon. So thought I may as well make some more boots to be going on with...oh, and the queen and her two corgis, who are knitted but not sewn up and stuffed yet, and 28 banksias, and my nativity scene, which so far has one wise man, Mary and Jesus in his manger!! But I am looking forward to going to a new craft shop that has just opened near me - it is a hopeless addiction !!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sandyr1946 said:


> I'm not sure if they qualify as separate WIPs, but right now I have seven little footy dolls ready to stuff, two to sew up, and one partly knitted...plus three boots ready for the next one and a half, because I forgot to take my bobbins for the stripes on the one I was working on to scrabble this afternoon. So thought I may as well make some more boots to be going on with...oh, and the queen and her two corgis, who are knitted but not sewn up and stuffed yet, and 28 banksias, and my nativity scene, which so far has one wise man, Mary and Jesus in his manger!! But I am looking forward to going to a new craft shop that has just opened near me - it is a hopeless addiction !!


I make a special day out of hitting the craft stores. I don't have any near me, so a friend will pick me up and we make a day out of it. It's a special day to me, like Christmas!!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a weeks holiday coming up soon-I think I'll take a day off and do this. I have no money left after paying the bills but looking is free-still! I'm sure someone will come up with the bright idea of charging for looking in the near future!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

newquay said:


> I have a weeks holiday coming up soon-I think I'll take a day off and do this. I have no money left after paying the bills but looking is free-still! I'm sure someone will come up with the bright idea of charging for looking in the near future!


I have to put myself on a budget and then stick to it. I don't take credit cards with me. I really Don't need any more yarn.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm pouting today. I had hoped to get in to see my doctor today because I have some new info I think he needs to know ASAP. I knew it would be a long wait and they encourage patients to leave and come back in a couple of hours. Well you just know what I was planning to do with that couple of hours with no hubby trailing along or dragging me to auto or agriculture places. Now I find out my doctor is away and I have no excuse to go to town and kill time (aka yarn, craft shop). Boo, hoo.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you talking about me? :thumbup:


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

mom25 said:


> DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?


I don't know if it's boredom that keeps making me buy more or the number of plans I want to make and how they will look in such and such a color. I've kind of gone overboard this summer, even though it's mostly thrift store purchases, and everywhere I turn I see another batch of yarn I'm just itching to get my fingers into. Not to mention the jewellery thing I want to try combining knitting and beads. Got a pile of necklaces for dirt cheap at a thrift store while waiting for hubby at his auto store. I'll just unstring the necklaces and voila, beads galore to use for next to nothing. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Norma's Child said:


> mom25 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES ANYONE ELSE EVER GET SO BORED THAT THE ONLY THING THAT SEEMS TO SATISY THE BOREDOM IS TO GO TO THE CRAFT STORE OR LYS? I AM IN THAT SITUATION TODAY. ALL I CAN THINK OF IS .....I WANT TO GO LOOK, TOUCH AND FEEL SOME NEW YARN...LOOK FOR NEW KNITTING PATTERNS. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE MORE PATTERNS THAN I'LL EVER BE ABLE TO KNIT IN THIS LIFETIME. PLEASE TELL ME THAT I AM NOT ALONE!!! IS THIS IS A SICKNESS ONLY I HAVE :?
> ...


I too am in the beginning stages of trying crocheting and knitting with beads. I have gotten onto some of the beading magazine web sites and am learning the basics. I was already into beaded jewelry so I have all that to use. But your right, I do buy alot of old used jewelry to dismantle and reuse. about.com has some good info for the basics to yarn and beading techniques. I am signed on into thier knitting, crocheting and beaded jewelry sites. I've found some nice projects I am eager to try.Good luck to you and happy creating!!!!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my gracious! I just read this. I know, im late catching up because I am knitting like crazy while dealing with my husband's death. But I am going back to my saved ones tonight...I find that fiber shopping, or books related to use of, are one of the things that give me happiness right now. Unfortunately I do many fiber crafts, so you can imagine what that means


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Norma's Child said:
> 
> 
> > mom25 said:
> ...


alot of thrift stores have baskets of "junk" jewelry up near thier cash registers. I've found alot of things to dimantle ans use the components. Another sourc or some of the true Dollar Stores have new jewelry of all sorts for -$1.00. Those have been my best sources of cheap or used beads, charmes etc. I have done beading a while back and am learning to do crochet and knit with beads. Lots of sites to google.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

As for Mom 25, you are not alone. I have done the same thing. I have painfully put myself on a yarn budget. I am also using some from my stash. But I am also into the swaps, and I don't buy that yarn, so it doesn't count, Right??? If it wern't for swaps, I'd be in severe and possibly fatal seizures. LOL.


----------

